# Gran Canaria



## alisan (4. Juni 2012)

Wer kann mir Boote in Puerto Rico oder Umgebung empfehlen, wo man im Urlaub einen schönen Angeltag verbringen kann?
Wo Preis und Leistung zusammenpassen.
Ich suche hier nicht unbedingt die riesen Marlin oder so, sondern einfach paar schöne Stunden angeln und auch ein paar Fische fangen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen dort sammeln können und kann mir Tipps geben.
Danke schonamal...


----------



## dasloewe (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

moin, bin auch wieder für 2 wochen am 01.07. auf der in insel in puerto rico. ich habe direkt am strand , an einem regenwasserabflusskanal geangelt, der geht direkt ins mehr.
eine pose und brot aus dem supermarkt. will dieses jahr auch mal mit nem boot raus. mal schauen. 

lg

crischan


----------



## pkbenny (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Ich kann dir diese beiden Boote ans Herz legen:
http://www.bluemarlin3.com/

Diese Saison ist so gut gestartet wie lange nicht mehr. Ich wünschte ich wäre dort...
Guck dir mal die Fangfotos seit dem 17.05 an :k

Da kannst du schon ab 55€ pro Tour mitangeln. Wenn du deine Chancen vergrößern willst zahlst du halt 2 Ruten (110€) oder Teilcharter oder halt ne Vollcharter. 
Ist also für jeden was dabei.


----------



## alisan (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ dasloewe
dann wünsch ich Dir schonmal einen schönen Urlaub auf der tollen Insel.
Wohnst Du dann auch in Puerto Rico?
Kannst dann ja von Deinen Erfolgen berichten, wenn Du zurück bist.
Ich bin Sonntag zurückgekommen, habe es aber nicht geschafft angeln zu gehen, zu spät überlegt. 
War aber trotzdem super dort und traurig, wenn der(viel zu kurze) Urlaub zu Ende geht.
Habe mir jedenfalls Adressen von dort liegenden Booten mitgenommen.

@ 
Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand eigene Erfahrungen mit den Booten und kann was dazu schreiben.
Welche Angelmethoden werden auf den Booten angewendet und zu welcher Zeit?
Gruß Alisan


----------



## pkbenny (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*



			
				alisan;3640969 
@ 
Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand eigene Erfahrungen mit den Booten und kann was dazu schreiben.
Welche Angelmethoden werden auf den Booten angewendet und zu welcher Zeit?
Gruß Alisan[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dir die Boote schon aus eigener Erfahrung empfohlen.
> Ich war letztes Jahr im Juni/Juli dort. Habe einen weißen Marlin (35 kg), einen Wahoo (25Kg) und einen Bonito (Zwerg) gefangen. Außerdem hat einer neben mir einen 140 Kg Blue Marlin gefangen.
> Ich habe auf 4 Ausfahrten ca. 400€ gezahlt. Aber theoretisch hat man mit einer Investition von 55€ die Chance einen tollen Fisch zu fangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## alisan (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@pkbenny
danke für Deine Tipps.
Wird auf dem Boot ausschließlich Englisch gesprochen? 
Mein Englisch ist leider nur mittelklassig.
Reicht halt für das Grobe.
Fährst Du dieses Jahr noch hin? Gruß Alisan


----------



## alisan (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

übrigens:
Petri zu dem tollen Fisch!!!


----------



## pkbenny (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Danke und gerne.
Der Vermittler ist Hans, der ist aus Holland und spricht auch ein paar Worte deutsch. Die Jungs auf dem Boot sprechen nur Spanisch und Englisch soweit ich mich erinnere.
Aber du willst ja auch nur angeln und nicht debattieren, da sollten deine Kenntnisse ausreichen ;-)

Ne, dieses Jahr wirds leider nichts, da ich im März zum Angeln in Florida war und sich dadurch der obligatorischen Norwegenurlaub in den Juni/Juli verschoben hat. Außerhalb der Marlin-Saison ist die Angelei eher uninteressant für mich.
So bombig wie die Saison aber gestartet ist, kann ich mich schon ein bißchen ärgern, dass ich jetzt nicht da bin, aber irgendwann muss man ja auch arbeiten #q

Wann willst du denn hin?


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Eigentlich ist es fast egal, mit welchem Boot du fährst. Es kann jeder mal einen schlechten Tag haben. Aber die Einheimischen sind meistens besser. War schon mit einem Auswanderer los und der wollte um jeden Preis Wahoo haben. Den ganzen Tag zu dritt auf dem Boot und nur ein Biss. Die Einheimischen waren besser. Zwar einen großen im Drill verloren (was auch immer) und vier "kleine" Thunfische von 20kg gefangen. Was sehr lustig war: Einer hat immer die Haie mit Köderfetzen abgefüttert, damit die den Fisch im Drill in Ruhe lassen.
Was du nicht vergessen solltest: Du bis auf den Ozean. Ganz schnell hast du 1,5m Welle. Daruf stell dich ein. Und die Sonne brennt....


----------



## alisan (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ pkbenny
Ich war letzte Woche unten. Hat leider nicht geklappt mit dem Angeln. War ja auch erstrangig Familienurlaub.
Leider paar Tage Urlaub verloren, durch ne "defekte" Sonnenmilch gleich am ersten vollen Urlaubstag.
Ich hoffe mal, daß es so April-Mai nächsten Jahres wieder dorthin geht.
Dann ist aber auch Angeln fest mit eingeplant!
Wie war denn Florida so? Speziell zum Angeln dort gewesen?
Gruß


----------



## alisan (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@Silvio
Denke mal daß mir die Wellen nicht so viel ausmachen. Waren Define schauen mit so nem Boot von Puerto Rico, das war überhaupt kein Problem. Das war noch besser als die Schnellfähre von Agaete, die hatte vielen Passagieren morgens zumindest Probleme gemacht. Ging aber auch ganz gut.
Das Problem mit der Sonnencreme ist mit dieses Jahr passiert, hatte im Geschäft ( in Deutschland) extra eine gekauft, die war aber anscheinend schon kaputt.
Die roch extrem ....nach dem auftragen, daher habe ich mal paar Stunden am Strand drauf verzichtet(wollte auf dem Rückweg ne neue dort holen und es war etwas bewölkt) , Fehler.
Gruß


----------



## pkbenny (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Nicht speziell zum Angeln, aber wenn man schonmal da ist 
Hier kannst du nachlesen was so ging...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238076


Zu Gran Canaria nochmal...Also ich glaube schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht mit welchem Boot man fährt. 
Klar, Glück haben kann man auf jedem Boot, aber die Jungs fangen schon regelmäßig mehr als die Boote, die da sonst noch im Hafen liegen und solche Touren anbieten.


----------



## alisan (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ pkbenny 
Hast Du im letzten Jahr bei den 4 Ausfahrten in Gran Canaria die drei Fische gefangen die Du aufgeschrieben hast, oder waren es noch mehr Fische?
Gruß


----------



## pkbenny (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Ja ich persönlich hatte die drei Fische bei 4 Ausfahrten. Nicht unglaublich viel, aber ich war zufrieden. Ein Engländer war nur 2mal draußen und hat bei der zweiten Ausfahrt direkt neben mir einen 140Kg Blue Marlin gefangen. Ein anderer Angler war 4mal draußen und hatte nichtmal einen Bonito.
Letztendlich zahlt man ja nicht für den Fang, sondern für die Chance etwas fangen zu können. Man braucht schon Glück, dass etwas beißt und dass der Fisch dann auch an der eigenen Rute hängt.
Aber günstiger als hier kann man kaum ins Big Game Angeln reinschnuppern...


----------



## dasloewe (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@alisan
ja wohne auch in puerto rico. riosol oben am berg. wie das wetter bei euch?
ich freue mich schon wie ein schnitzel.mal schauen was das angeln so hergibt.

aber die berichte klingen klasse, freu


----------



## alisan (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ dasloewe
Leider bin ich schon seit zwei Wochen wieder arbeiten. 
Will heissen, der schöne Urlaub ist schon vorbei.:c
Wetter war super und nicht zu heiß, aber schön warm, das Wasser war auch super!
Habe mal den Wetterbericht studiert, soll im Moment auch prima sein.
Fährst Du alleine zum Angeln oder seit Ihr eine Gruppe?
Würd mich sehr freuen, wenn Du dann mal postest wie es so war beim Angeln.
Was hast Du so geplant für Angeltouren? 
Gruß, Alisan


----------



## dasloewe (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ alisan
werde mit meiner freundin dort hin fahren.
mal schauen, ob ich ne meeräsche überlisten kann und werde wohl ein oder zweimal ne angeltormachen. werde dann aber berichten. sonst einfach wetter und die insel genießen.

2 wochen noch:vik:

lg

crischan


----------



## alisan (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@dasloewe
Dann hast Du es ja bald geschafft!
Wüsch Dir oder besser Euch einen erholsamen Urlaub und Petri !
Wie lange seit Ihr dort?
Ich (wir) waren in Playa del Ingles, waren 9 traumhafte Tage. Mit Wiederholungsgefahr. 
Wohnst Du in Dänemark?
Gruß Alisan


----------



## dasloewe (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ alisan

wir sind 14 tage dort. wohnen in puerto rico.

ja ich wohne in däneland.

lg

crischan


----------



## alisan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@dasloewe
Dann wüsch Ich Euch auf alle Fälle mal einen Guten Fang!!!
Gruß Alisan


----------



## dasloewe (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

so samstag geht es endlich los.
kein regen meer und einen schönen urlaub verbringen.:m
hoffe doch, der eine oder andere fisch geht ans band.

werde berichten.

gruß

crischan


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Bei n-tv sahs ja grad garnicht sonnig aus da unten...


----------



## dasloewe (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

danke für den hinweis. sieht nach calima aus.
hoffentlich ist der samstag weg


----------



## alisan (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Auf alle Fälle wünsch ich Euch ein kräftiges Petri. Das Wetter wird hoffentlich auch!
Gruß Alisan


----------



## alisan (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ dasloewe

Wie war es denn im Urlaub? Bist Du wieder zurück? Gruß Alisan


----------



## Siegfried Stockfleth (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Moin,ich fahre seid rund 30 Jahren nach Gran Canaria zum fischen.Dieses Jahr war das beste Jahr seid langem .Jeden Tag wurden Bill Fische gefangen manchmal 10 Blue Marline.Auch waren sehr viele Albacorras  bis 25 Kg da. Tolle Kämpfer.Ich hatte viel Glück 6 Blue Marline ( 190 bis 300 KG ) und viele Albacorras konnten wir fangen.Ich wohne immer im Rio Piedras in Puerto Rico .Die Ms Dorado oder auch die Ms Cavalier sind gute Boote.Die anderen Boote aber auch .Gutes Angelgeschir gibt es auf allen Booten.Wer etwas mehr wissen möchte ,kann mir auch auf Faceb. schreiben oder mich anrufen..


----------



## pkbenny (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

Hallo Siegfried,

Petri Heil, das freut mich für Dich!
Ich war letztes Jahr auf Gran Canaria und mit beiden Booten draussen. Habe jetzt seit Mitte Mai die Fangberichte verfolgt...Eine echt außergewöhnliche Saison. Leider war ich dieses Jahr nicht dort...#q
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es zeitnah mal wieder zum Big Game Angeln - egal wo.#:
Aber Gran Canaria bietet wirklich günstige Möglichkeiten um an vernünftige Fische zu kommen. Die beiden Boote kann ich auch empfehlen, wobei ich die Cavalier perönlich ein wenig besser finde.


----------



## dasloewe (17. August 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria*

@ alisan.

moin, hat etwas länger gedauert mit der antwort.
der urlaub war klasse. war einmal draussen und hatte einen white marlin(23 kg). sonst hatte ich ein paar kleine merräschen.
haben seeehr viel unternommen. freue mich schon auf den winter. dann soll es wieder hingehen.

lg


----------

